

Game Mechanics Applied To Angel Investing - rafaelc
http://cdixon.posterous.com/game-mechanics-applied-to-angel-investing

======
ulf
Sometimes I wonder if Dixon is indeed a very nice guy or if he deliberately
tries to construct that image just to be a stark contrast to some other
angels.

Anybody had him return all their calls?

~~~
pclark
I've heard anecdotally he is quite the baller.

